# One nice knife!



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2019)

I did not make this knife! It was made by Tom Bennett (WolfCreekKnives) here on the IAP. I was able to secure the knife for a very reasonable price.
The wood is Curly Koa, and is quite beautiful. The edge on the blade is extremely sharp. The finish of the handle is smooth as silk. 
The knife came in a soft pouch hand made by Tom's wife, who is very skilled in her own right. Sorry I did not get to edit the photos.
Thanks for looking, and Thank You Tom!


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 2, 2019)

Wow! That is an awesome knife! Does it lock open or just friction fit?


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 2, 2019)

Charlie_W said:


> Wow! That is an awesome knife! Does it lock open or just friction fit?


Thanks Charlie! It does lock open.


----------



## magpens (Nov 2, 2019)

Great looking knife !!! . Thanks for showing !!


----------



## bsshog40 (Nov 2, 2019)

Very nice knife! Tom has a lot of nice work on his website.


----------



## MRDucks2 (Nov 2, 2019)

Quite nice!


----------



## mark james (Nov 2, 2019)

Beautiful!  Unless I pi.s off my wife I suspect I'm good, but I do admire the artistry.  

Nancy has said: "You're good, but keep the brush cutter blade on the weed wacker sharp, and the tops of the septic tank clear for removal..."     .


----------



## KenB259 (Nov 2, 2019)

Beautiful piece of work. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## philipff (Nov 3, 2019)

Message sent re ordering    P.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 3, 2019)

Back in my Navy days, if you worked on deck, it was a requirement to carry a knife. I would love to have had this knife on my hip.


----------



## penicillin (Nov 3, 2019)

I expect that such knives are custom-made, and not from available kits. I would like to make a few knives as holiday gifts for family members, but do not have the metalwork experience to make them from scratch.

-> Can anyone recommend a good source for basic knife kits? Rockler has them, and so does Woodcraft, but the selection is limited and prices seem high (compared with finished knives from the same materials) - all for the privilege of attaching your own wood and assuming the risk of messing it up.

I am looking for basic folding knives, the kind that ordinary people want to carry and use. I am NOT looking for a collectible hunting knife made from an ultra-sharpenable, fancy steel alloy. Just a basic pocket knife for when you need it. Here are examples of the kinds of kits I am looking for, but hoping for better selection, variety, and prices:

https://www.rockler.com/folding-pocket-knife-hardware-kit
https://www.rockler.com/small-folding-lockback-knife-hardware-kit
https://www.rockler.com/folding-lockback-knife-hardware-kit
https://www.rockler.com/large-liner-lock-knife-kit

Any suggestions and recommendations for sources would be appreciated. If the Wolf Creek knife above came from a kit, I would love to know where I can find it, too.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 3, 2019)

penicillin said:


> Any suggestions and recommendations for sources would be appreciated. If the Wolf Creek knife above came from a kit, I would love to know where I can find it, too.



This was a "kit" knife.  But I've been working with a manufacturer to have more made as you probably won't find this knife on any knife site (and if you do please let me know).  The advantage to a kit knife is I can get a nice semi-custom knife into someones hand for a lot less.  I just got an email from a very happy 12 year old boy who bought one of my knives in Hawaii with his own money and was very proud of his knife.  I doubt he could have afforded a fully custom knife. I tried the forging route and selling 2-4 knives a year just doesn't cut it plus my wife wanted me out of the house doing something.  
If you need help or advice don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 3, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Back in my Navy days, if you worked on deck, it was a requirement to carry a knife. I would love to have had this knife on my hip.



Hey Chuck thanks for the compliments, I appreciate it very much.  My knife of choice in my Navy days was a Ka-bar.  Didn't have a choice, that's what they gave me and I still have it but it has had some work done to it.  But what a knife and the stories it could tell would have you rolling on the floor.


----------



## penicillin (Nov 3, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> This was a "kit" knife.  But I've been working with a manufacturer to have more made as you probably won't find this knife on any knife site (and if you do please let me know).  The advantage to a kit knife is I can get a nice semi-custom knife into someones hand for a lot less.  I just got an email from a very happy 12 year old boy who bought one of my knives in Hawaii with his own money and was very proud of his knife.  I doubt he could have afforded a fully custom knife. I tried the forging route and selling 2-4 knives a year just doesn't cut it plus my wife wanted me out of the house doing something.
> If you need help or advice don't hesitate to ask.


Thank you for the helpful info. I am still looking for advice on where others find knife kits, other than Rockler and Woodcraft, which seem overpriced for what they provide. If the manufacturer of Wolf Creek's kit chooses to make that kit or other kits available to other people, I would like to know that, too.


----------



## Dalecamino (Nov 3, 2019)

Tom, it was a pleasure. I thought the members would appreciate a good look at one of your knives. I think you, and I were in different Navy's.
I had never heard of Ka-bar until long after I was discharged. Sure would have been nice to have though. Tell me one of those stories sometime. When you have nothing else to do.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 3, 2019)

penicillin said:


> Thank you for the helpful info. I am still looking for advice on where others find knife kits, other than Rockler and Woodcraft, which seem overpriced for what they provide. If the manufacturer of Wolf Creek's kit chooses to make that kit or other kits available to other people, I would like to know that, too.



I've bought some from Woodcraft but people get turned off by them due to "China" being stamped on them.  Most people don't know that any imported steel must have the country of origin stamped or etched on it.  You can find the exact rule on the internet.  
As for the kits.  I'm waiting for the manufacturer to tell me how many I have to order at a time.  Last I heard was 500 each.  That's a whole bunch and will last me at least 7 years +/-.  So that might have to be shared with others.  If that is the case I'll let you know.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 3, 2019)

Dalecamino said:


> Tom, it was a pleasure. I thought the members would appreciate a good look at one of your knives. I think you, and I were in different Navy's.
> I had never heard of Ka-bar until long after I was discharged. Sure would have been nice to have though. Tell me one of those stories sometime. When you have nothing else to do.



Will do.  I've got one that got me in a lot of trouble and cost the Navy some money.  Wasn't funny at the time but it sure is now.


----------



## More4dan (Nov 4, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> This was a "kit" knife. But I've been working with a manufacturer to have more made as you probably won't find this knife on any knife site (and if you do please let me know). The advantage to a kit knife is I can get a nice semi-custom knife into someones hand for a lot less. I just got an email from a very happy 12 year old boy who bought one of my knives in Hawaii with his own money and was very proud of his knife. I doubt he could have afforded a fully custom knife. I tried the forging route and selling 2-4 knives a year just doesn't cut it plus my wife wanted me out of the house doing something.
> If you need help or advice don't hesitate to ask.



There are many kits out there for starting knife makers. 

Here are a couple places to get them:





__





						Knife Making Supplies | Knife Kits | Handle Materials | Parts | Tools | Free Shipping | KnifeKits.com
					

Over 9000 knife and holster making supply items. We feature knife kits, blade blanks, fixed blade & folder parts, blade grinders, pocket clips, automatic springs, carbon fiber, knife handle materials, KYDEX, HOLSTEX, BOLTARON and other holster making sheet and supplies. Superstore of knife...



					www.knifekits.com
				






			https://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php
		










						Jantz Supply Inc. | Quality Knife Making Supplies Since 1966
					

Find all your quality knife making supplies from Damascus steel for blades, handle materials, tools and more. Jantz also has knife making kits available with a low price guarantee.




					knifemaking.com
				








__





						Premium Knife Supply – A Division of Payne Bros Custom Knives
					






					premiumknifesupply.com
				




I started making kits and eventually moved to making “kitless” custom knives. Just like pens, the “kitless” takes a lot more work and time. My last custom folder took 4 full days. 


Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 4, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> Hey Chuck thanks for the compliments, I appreciate it very much.  My knife of choice in my Navy days was a Ka-bar.  Didn't have a choice, that's what they gave me and I still have it but it has had some work done to it.  But what a knife and the stories it could tell would have you rolling on the floor.



I still have the big 2 bladed Ka-Bar I carried in the Navy.... but they did't give it to me, I had to buy it from the ship's store way back in 1963.  Maybe they issued them to the deck crew, but since I was a radio operator they didn't.  Other than a small chip out of the cutting edge of the 2nd blade, it's still in perfect condition... back when I did camping, it made a great can opener.  It's also still pretty sharp, even though I probably never put it to a stone to hone it... (I'm lousy at that anyway)


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 4, 2019)

TellicoTurning said:


> I still have the big 2 bladed Ka-Bar I carried in the Navy.... but they did't give it to me, I had to buy it from the ship's store way back in 1963.  Maybe they issued them to the deck crew, but since I was a radio operator they didn't.  Other than a small chip out of the cutting edge of the 2nd blade, it's still in perfect condition... back when I did camping, it made a great can opener.  It's also still pretty sharp, even though I probably never put it to a stone to hone it... (I'm lousy at that anyway)



The Navy gave it to me.  I was a Corpsman and standard issue to us was the Ka-bar (fighting/Utility knife) and a 45.  I kept the Ka-bar but they did take the pistol back when I came home.  The only ship I was ever on was a British Destroyer for around 4 hours.  I will say one thing about the British Sailors, they know how to have a good time.
It's still the original blade but I've had to redo the leather handle and pommel and did a sheath in leather.  It's still razor sharp too and will remain a part of my collection.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 4, 2019)

More4dan said:


> There are many kits out there for starting knife makers.
> 
> Here are a couple places to get them:
> 
> ...



I've seen some of your posts here and you do some very, very nice work Danny.  I'd actually like to see more of them posted here.  I've been toying with the idea of forging a few fixed blade knives but I'll probably always buy the folders.  I do know that Premium Knife Supply is getting out of the business and focusing on pistol grips.  I'm trying to convince them to stay in the blade business as they offered American made blanks and would also do custom manufacturing on request.  They also offered some great discounts on wholesale accounts and had some very impressive blades.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 4, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> The Navy gave it to me.  I was a Corpsman and standard issue to us was the Ka-bar (fighting/Utility knife) and a 45.  I kept the Ka-bar but they did take the pistol back when I came home.  The only ship I was ever on was a British Destroyer for around 4 hours.  I will say one thing about the British Sailors, they know how to have a good time.
> It's still the original blade but I've had to redo the leather handle and pommel and did a sheath in leather.  It's still razor sharp too and will remain a part of my collection.



My Ka-bar came with a leather sheath with a belt loop built into the back and a snap fold over cover... still have that as well... I keep the knife in the shop now as a handy go-to tool when I need a sharp edge.   I guess your Ka-bar was for emergency operations on the wounded?? 
I was issued a .45 on Guam when I was watch P.O. after Typhoon Karen wiped out the radio room and we were install in an unused barracks... I took it apart one night and almost didn't get it back together... just hoped after that I never had to fire it.  As a PO2, I was supposed to be qualified on a .45.... I fired my first one about June or July before I was separated in August... Must have qualified, I hit the Pacific ocean with every shot. 
My records show me a qualified marksman with an M1 out of boot camp... I've never had an M1 in my hands... I went to a dental appointment on the day my bootcamp company with to the firing range.

Remember a British destroyer, an Aussie destroyer and a Canadian ship all dock at Guam at different times and all of those sailors did like to party.  We had a SeaBee battalion at the Naval station... there were a few scraps between them and the visitors... base captain wasn't happy with the SeaBees... 
we had one mob that was actually kicked off the island for misconduct.  One of them got into a bar fight with one of the locals and didn't fare too well.... later the battalion loaded up on a truck and drove around beating up every Guamanian they could find... they were sent away within a week.


----------



## More4dan (Nov 4, 2019)

wolf creek knives said:


> I've seen some of your posts here and you do some very, very nice work Danny. I'd actually like to see more of them posted here. I've been toying with the idea of forging a few fixed blade knives but I'll probably always buy the folders. I do know that Premium Knife Supply is getting out of the business and focusing on pistol grips. I'm trying to convince them to stay in the blade business as they offered American made blanks and would also do custom manufacturing on request. They also offered some great discounts on wholesale accounts and had some very impressive blades.



Thanks for the kind words, coming from you means a lot. I purchased a mini metal lathe to make parts for my folders. My son had made some pens in shop class and we made a few together. That was 3 years ago and I’ve made one knife but hundreds of pens since. Mr. Johnny Stout had an opening for his fine folder class this summer and I jumped at the chance to learn from the Master. I hope to get back into the knife groove soon. I’ll certainly post pics here when I do. 

Danny


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## wolf creek knives (Nov 4, 2019)

More4dan said:


> Thanks for the kind words, coming from you means a lot. I purchased a mini metal lathe to make parts for my folders. My son had made some pens in shop class and we made a few together. That was 3 years ago and I’ve made one knife but hundreds of pens since. Mr. Johnny Stout had an opening for his fine folder class this summer and I jumped at the chance to learn from the Master. I hope to get back into the knife groove soon. I’ll certainly post pics here when I do.
> 
> Danny
> 
> ...


 I hope to see more of your work here, I'm looking forward to it Danny.  I've always enjoyed the Custom Knife business and what it produces.  We have a few not far from me here in Montana and my next stop is at the Ruana shop about an hour from here.  I really would like to see what you can do with a folder.  Who know's maybe we can collaborate on something.  That would be a lot of fun and interesting.


----------



## PreacherJon (Nov 6, 2019)

Sweet!  I'm the guy who believes you should never go any where without a knife.


----------



## penicillin (Nov 6, 2019)

I picked up an assortment of knife kits (mostly small folding knives) at the local Rockler and Woodcraft. They aren't the best, nor are they a good value for the money. 

I do not like paying more for something that I make myself (and risk failure) when I can get the same item, complete, for less. There are lots of ready-to-use, fully assembled, comparable pocket knives for less. I understand that it costs money to make and sell knives in kit form for people like me, but it doesn't make it feel right.

I remember one woodworker at a club meeting. We were watching a demonstration, and he leaned over to me and said, "I tell my wife, 'I can buy that for you, or I can make it for you for twice as much!'"

It looks like pocket knives will be the handmade gift for the family this year. The labor-intensive, better idea will have to wait for next year.


----------



## More4dan (Nov 6, 2019)

The DDR2, DDR3, GX6 and EV4N1 kits from Knife kits are well made knife kits and you’ll end up with a fine folder. Designed by Darrel Ralph. They are not cheap nor inexpensive.  I’ve made many of each of theses kits and highly recommend them.

The EV4N1 is the best value for the money.  This is the kit I would use for the Boy Scout Troops I use to work with for the boys to “make” there own knives.  They can be further customized with your own bolsters like this one I did a few years ago.

I’ve made many of the knife pictured in the start of this post too.

The DDR2 is a smaller knife that you can use a 3/4” pen blank for the handle.  I’ve used Truestone on several and they turned out really really nice. 

Danny

Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## penicillin (Nov 6, 2019)

More4dan said:


> The DDR2, DDR3, GX6 and EV4N1 kits from Knife kits are well made knife kits and you’ll end up with a fine folder. Designed by Darrel Ralph. They are not cheap nor inexpensive.  I’ve made many of each of theses kits and highly recommend them.
> 
> The EV4N1 is the best value for the money.  This is the kit I would use for the Boy Scout Troops I use to work with for the boys to “make” there own knives.  They can be further customized with your own bolsters like this one I did a few years ago.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Those are nice kits. You can see the difference in quality between those and the ones I bought at the local stores.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 6, 2019)

I used to get a catalog from Atlanta Cutlery.... are they still around??


Answered my own question:    
https://www.atlantacutlery.com


----------

